# Looking for mentor near port richey florida



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

I am looking for someone who owns a printing business near the Port Richey, FL area that can help me spend time in their shop learning the in's and out's of the business and mentor me. I really want this business. I know to some of you this isn't a really big deal. having a business and all but when you come from New York and never had anything and then try to start something with no money. It means the world to you. So if anyone can help I appreciate it. .


----------



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

While I do not know anyone in your area, I just wanted to comment on your thread. I respect and encourage your Dedication. 

Im also a New Yorker who's left the fast life and moved on to bigger and Brighter Paths. My journey has landed me in Georgia, Been around the world in the military and to the Middle East. At last, I have found my calling Making Tees and selling Promotional Products!LOL! Smile......

I hope you find a mentor. 

Just food for thought: If you have a hard time finding a mentor in your area, you might want to look for a company that is outside your city limits. (The locals may not want to train their future "Competition")

Anyhow, I hope this journey leads you to Success! I love that entreprenueral, hungry, hard-working Spirit!

NAI


----------



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks NAI,
I really appreciate the words of encouragement. It's been a hard road for me trying to make something out of my life and giving it meaning. People are quick to judge but havent known where I've been til they walked in my shoes. I have faith that I'll have something, I know it will take time as well as blood, sweat and tears. but I'll make it. I read the posts of alot of people here and sometimes I envy them but I also know that many had to endure as well and it gives me hope. So even though I dont know you and others as well, those who have struggled from the bottom and made it, you are an inspiration whether you realize it or not. sometimes we touch peoples lives and dont even know it. anyway, thanks!!
And if this is not suppose to in the forums to the moderators, I apologize.

G.B.


----------



## mrshadow (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish you luck too Tony.
Like NAI, I was a soldier too 
For a start, now I`m trying to sell my designs but I`m sure even if you don`t find any people in your area you can easly find so many mentor in this site. The people here are very open to tell, to give whatever they have.


----------

